# AV Home Theater



## aksarhils53 (Nov 5, 2020)

My current home cinema is outdated and it's been already a while since I wanted to update it. This time I want to buy a AV Receiver and a set of 5.1 speakers. I don't mind much for the speakers, but I'm very lost with the AV Receiver. In practice, I want one that offers me several HDMI inputs for my OLED TV and another input to connect my computer when I'm playing, a jack entry for my home headset. Of course the typical extras like ATMOS and bluetooth.
My budged is quite flexible, and I wouldn't mind to spend 1000€.
Any advice would be suuuuper appreciated.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

So are you looking for advice on speakers, subwoofers and a receiver or just the receiver? Your first two sentences suggest all 3 items but the rest of the paragraph seems to focus on the AVR only.


----------

